# What has your other half done for you recently that made you smile?



## mildlyperplexed (Feb 3, 2013)

Fed up of all the husband/man bashing, lets say nice things for a change. If you cant say anything nice, don't say it here 

Just seen that my husband is trying to get me a book I've been after for ages but is expensive/hard to get in the UK. I wonder if I get it for my birthday <3


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Not a woman,but my wife did some stuff recently that has me smiling.

She's on vacation right now with my mom in St.Lucia.
However before she left, she cooked some of my favourite pies and baked stuff that only she could cook like how she does and she froze them.

I usually do the cooking at home, but when she's on vacation, I don't feel to cook so I order food.
However, she wanted me to think about her when I eat _her _food.
And every , single day,
I thought about her while I had lunch, and smiled.

Smart girl.


----------



## Zing (Nov 15, 2012)

@ CM imagine me going all 'awwww' when I read that

I'm a SAHM and hubby works full time. Currently, I wouldn't say that we were tight for money...but that we have to watch our pounds...we've just had an expensive vacation and moved home too...plus, we have other vacations planned and are planning to buy a house in spring...
however, I am going through a 'I'm not doing anything productive with my spare time' phase since my entire day only consists of housework or children and the net during spare time...many times in the past I've taken up stuff that I haven't pursued for too long and my husband is well aware of these random phases of mine. Yet, when I talked to him about my boredom, he understood my troubled state. When we discussed, I told him I wanted to do a new course in exercise to music. He was  at first. 

However, after a couple of discussions he gave me the go-ahead and I'm now doing it. It's not cheap. The fact that he obliged despite our tight budgets and despite the fact that I don't have a great track-record as a go-getter, makes me feel so grateful.

I really hope to do something productive a few hours a week once I've done this course. He does ask me everyday 'Have you managed to study today?'


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

My husband gave me my Valentine's Day gift early. He was so cute about it. As soon as I came home, he insisted I open it even before I got out of my work clothes. So I opened it. The box was from Macy's and it had a red ribbon on it. He bought me a wallet from my favorite designer. It matches the bag he gave me at Christmas from the same designer. Inside the wallet was a handwritten love letter which actually moved me more than the wallet. I never asked for the wallet so it was a total surprise. I just thought we were going out to dinner at a local neighborhood restaurant for Valentine's Day.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

My husband made my coffee for me this morning and handed it to me with a smile on his face. Made me  

Last night when I got home from work and some light shopping and picking up out daughter, he had dinner *done* already.  Nice and thick London broil and baked potatoes. :woohoo:


It's the little things that make me happy!


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

I was stressed out yesterday coming home from my internship and when I walked inside he had cleaned up the kitchen and living room. Not only that, but dinner was on the table.  He knew I was stressed out when we had talked on the phone an hour earlier, so he wanted me to have one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Well mine bought me three red roses in a beautiful glass vase. I also found out that he was looking into helping me with one of my dream jobs. Both those were pleasant suprises that made me smile.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

A few nights ago I went to bed before my wife. When she came to bed she didn't realize I was awake. Snuggled in behind me, kissed me behind the ear and said. "Do you know how much I love you?"


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Awww thats sweet! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yesterday we were just getting on each others nerves all day long. Nothing specific, just seemed like we were both in sour moods and "off". Didn't help that we were coming home from a weekend trip and a drive that was supposed to take 3 hours ended up taking 6 when we got stuck in traffic for most of the drive.

We finally got home, much later than planned, rushed around to get everything unpacked and ready for work the next day. He put the kids to bed, and we were supposed to stay up after that to finish a few more chores, but I fell asleep on the couch while he was tending to the kids.

I woke up to him sliding in next to me on the couch. He didn't say anything, he just wrapped his entire body into mine and held my head onto his chest. We must have sat like that for the longest time, just listening to the sounds of a quiet house. I can't really describe, it was just the way he held me and knew that it was the perfect gesture to wipe away the crappiness of the day we had together. It made me smile just thinking about it again today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

She signed a postnup

Heh, yeah not so glamorous but the way she did it, meant alot to me


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

My H reminds me when my favorite TV show is on, or that he recorded it and reminds me to watch it. TV boggles my mind with 8 million channels in 35 languages and 3 grades of definition. And they change the numbers every darn year!


----------



## Mrs.Webster (Jan 9, 2013)

My husband and I have had a rough couple of weeks with bills coming faster than his pay checks, him working alot of extra hours, me starting college, and his truck messing up. Well the other night i had his supper ready and waiting, made an apple pie and had just pulled everything out aroung the time he usually gets home. Only for him not to show up on time. I think ok, he is gonna be a little late, so i start a word search thing. An hour later he is out front honking the horn. I think something s wrong so i rush outside. He is smiling...? I get to the truck and see he has brought home a beautiful black lab, a ton of dog food, a pet taxi, and a tie out cable. A few days before i had mentioned i wanted another dog. But i didnt think he was paying attention because he was really into his movie. I was so excited, he told me that was my early valentines gift, and there may be something else later... So sweet. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

My husband knew I wanted a blue sapphire ring for Valentine's Day, but couldn't afford the one I fell in love with, so he found a gorgeous one on a discount website for a price that he could afford.  I'm just waiting for it to arrive. 

And he's taking me out tonight for drinks. So, he's gonna get a real good time tonight.


----------



## Mrs.Webster (Jan 9, 2013)

Adding to previous post... The something else was a picture he has been drawing for me all week that he kept hidden in his truck. It may not be much, but i always love it when he draws things for me. The first thing he ever gave me was a huge picture of a wooden cross with a yellow rose (my favorite) and a barbed wire halo. He has his amazing moments. Both going to bed happy tonight. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

She gave me a bite of her desert last night at dinner after I didn't order any desert.

She gave me a wonderful Valentine's card that showed how much she appreciates me...even though Valentines day is for women!

She played footsie with me under the table during dinner at the resturant. I love it when she does that.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I pretty much walk around with a permanent smile


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

We normally just exchange a card for Valentine's Day ....this year he'd had a funny photo of the two of us printed for a large frame and done something a little creative with it. He woke me up with a cup of tea, card and the photo. I loved it! 

For him .....I'd gotten a Top Gear magazine and forgot it was in the bag when I threw everything onto the bed. We were chatting and he glanced down and enthusiastically said "What's that?!" as the magazine was peaking out amongst all my stuff. I'd intended it as a little something to go with the Valentine's card I got him. So I gave him the magazine and told him it's just to let him know I was thinking of him. Knowing he'd be up earlier than me in the morning, I then left his card under his door key for him to find before walking the dogs. He hadn't noticed it lol. I'm such a smooth operator.


I was in the kitchen making a tea, and he unexpectedly held my face in his hands and kissed me. THAT made me smile.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband is always doing little things.... it's hard to pin point, nothing recently that is like a big







....

This may not be anything grand for others... but in the past 3 nights, he's woke me up twice in the mood...in those wee quiet hours...







I just feel like a "little girl in the candy store" with that..makes me feel so loved/ wanted = passionate excitement! A few yrs ago...his doing that on his own - was my grandest WISH in life ...when My sex drive was insatiable ..... now we are on an even

plain or his is a little higher...loving this >> 

Our Valentines was nothing special really... he came home -then worked on a son's computer desk, he broke something....started swearing up a storm







... I run in there...more swearing ... he comes out about 10 minutes later... hugs me







with a big  ...apologizes to me that he shouldn't have talked like that to me, I didn't deserve it, that I am precious, and this mushy stuff.. and I just laughed, cause this is so typical of him..

I wasn't even upset... didn't think a thing of it .. I'd be ticked too if something broke on my project !! But he is always so very very careful to always take a moment ..to come to me... even if the slightest wrong - his words, attitude... if he didn't like his own behavior - to make it RIGHT before me.... Love him for that.. DAMN sweet..couldn't ask for a better man.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Today was my birthday, but I'd asked him not to buy me a birthday cake because I need to shed a few pounds, and we always end up pigging out on it. Instead he's just presented me with a tiny, chocolate birthday cake, with one candle, with my coffee.

Thoughtfulness is Mr C's middle name!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Cosmos said:


> Today was my birthday


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

When my husband wakes up in the morning, the first thing he does is smile at me and says hello. I'm always up a few hours before him. Every time he leave the house he comes and gives me a kiss. Another thing he does is he makes sure he takes one on one time for me everyday(even when I'm sick) and we always hold hands to this day.

These are just a couple of many examples that make me smile. He does so much for me and I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> Today was my birthday, but I'd asked him not to buy me a birthday cake because I need to shed a few pounds, and we always end up pigging out on it. Instead he's just presented me with a tiny, chocolate birthday cake, with one candle, with my coffee.
> 
> Thoughtfulness is Mr C's middle name!


Cosmos!
I'm shocked!
Today is also_ my _birthday.

Happy birthday Miss C!

Aquarius, nice people.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Caribbean Man and Cosmos!

I hope you both have a fabulous day!


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


>


Thank you for the best wishes and lovely graphic, SA!


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Cosmos!
> I'm shocked!
> Today is also_ my _birthday.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday, CM! 

Both Mr C and I are Aquarians


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

he smiled at me


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Happy Birthday Caribbean Man and Cosmos!
> 
> I hope you both have a fabulous day!


Yea...Happy Birthday to both of you....I hope you get great sex today!!!!! You deserve it. :smthumbup:


----------



## JJG (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice thread!

Recently my husband forced himself to drink/enjoy coffee so that he can share it with me. We now have our own little coffee maker at home which he loves and have coffee dates.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Called the power company arguing about a bill that was never spent - - - for another address we're responsible for - - after about 20 mins on the phone realized that we're not responsible for THAT bill it goes to someone else. Duke power thinks we're crazy people now.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

he set my alarm 10 minutes early so we'd be awake and have snuggle time before I left for work
In the evening...
he turned the heater on in the bathroom around the time when I usually head in to turn it on myself so it's toasty when I take a bath.
while I was in the tub he lit candles,turned on music,and tended to the dogs.
He was waiting for me all warm,smiling,and blissfully naked when I came into the bedroom after my bath.

All in one day.The man is good...very very good


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Set up the humidifier for me last night to help me feel better with this ridiculous bronchitis.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> he set my alarm 10 minutes early so we'd be awake and have snuggle time before I left for work
> In the evening...
> he turned the heater on in the bathroom around the time when I usually head in to turn it on myself so it's toasty when I take a bath.
> while I was in the tub he lit candles,turned on music,and tended to the dogs.
> ...


That sounds great Scarlet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Called the power company arguing about a bill that was never spent - - - for another address we're responsible for - - after about 20 mins on the phone realized that we're not responsible for THAT bill it goes to someone else. Duke power thinks we're crazy people now.


Did Duke power think you were crazy before the call??? :rofl:

kidding of course...


----------



## canadiangirl (Apr 24, 2012)

I recently packed on 10 lbs. But, when we are intimate and I'm on top, he still wants me naked. He still makes me feel sexy. Makes me smile!


----------



## mildlyperplexed (Feb 3, 2013)

After I had an unsuccessful and very stressful RL shopping trip he solved the problem by giving me a large amount of money and told me to just buy the expensive ones online.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

My wife handed me a warm towel (right out of the dryer) as I got out of the shower this morning....very nice of her!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I am my other half  And I just decided to lose weight. Yup.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

that_girl said:


> I am my other half  And I just decided to lose weight. Yup.


I like that!!!!


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

He bought me shiny new gumboots today.

No big deal except that it has been raining for 6 weeks and showing no sign of stopping and I walk 3 km to uni a couple of days a week. Last week my shoes were sodden when I got home, now I can carry my shoes and walk in gumboots.

And they are so shiny with little buckles on the sides..


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Bellavista said:


> *No big deal except that it has been raining for 6 weeks*
> .


Well looks like the rainy season is finally in Bella !


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Well looks like the rainy season is finally in Bella !


You're telling me! I am over it, summer is now over and I could not use the swimming pool at all for the last month. Not to mention everything feels damp in the house, no mould in our house thankfully, but just a general damp feeling.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Bellavista said:


> You're telling me! I am over it, summer is now over and I could not use the swimming pool at all for the last month. Not to mention everything feels damp in the house, no mould in our house thankfully, but just a general damp feeling.


I think it was a very thoughtful, nice gesture from your husband to purchase a pair Wellingtons' for you, because he saw that your feet were soaked and your shoes / slippers ruined from the rain.
Was it one or those pink female ones with the fancy patterns all over?
I like to see women in those during the rainy season.

Wearing a pair of rain soaked slippers or shoes rates high among my 
" worst things in life ."

Our dry season is just starting down here. 
This one looks like a scorcher.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

This isn't what he did for me... but last night, 3 teens tried to turn around in our driveway (sheet of ice)... they couldn't have picked a worse driveway...got stuck (we are so used to this)... we had no idea they were up there (800 ft away)....Thankfully husband had to run out & get our 2 boys from a Party..told them he'd be back... got the chains - took him a bunch of tries.... he was slipping too, had to get the other truck ... 

I was down on our porch....watching the lights/ progress ...hearing all that spinning, more spinning, sliding back down...then finally... the slow climb... VICTORY...one of the boys Yelling "whooo hooo" at the top of his lungs... 

Husband came down laughing , those kids were so darn appreciative for getting them out of this pickle, bending over backwards -wanting to repay him, he kept telling them... "No No... he joked how our driveway just waits & catches cars "like flies"...

I don't know, my husband was just tickled....he was  from ear to ear when he got back to the house almost midnight..... we have driveway "victims" every year ...but this was the 1st time it caught some "strangers" .....He was going on how you really don't mind helping people when they have a such a thankful heart like that. 

His attitude... their attitude... I guess this all made ME


----------



## keepsmiling (Nov 20, 2012)

He decided to make me dinner tonight. He's a less than average cook


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

He told me it looks like I've lost weight...then said "I hope you don't get too skinny...I'd miss that a$$" 

Big smile
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> I think it was a very thoughtful, nice gesture from your husband to purchase a pair Wellingtons' for you, because he saw that your feet were soaked and your shoes / slippers ruined from the rain.
> Was it one or those pink female ones with the fancy patterns all over?
> I like to see women in those during the rainy season.
> 
> ...


No, no patterned boots. I wanted shiny red ones, but they were not in my size so I have black ones. My umbrella is black with a red frill around the edge so they still match..


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Bellavista said:


> He bought me shiny new gumboots today.
> 
> No big deal except that it has been raining for *6 weeks* and showing no sign of stopping and I walk 3 km to uni a couple of days a week. Last week my shoes were sodden when I got home, now I can carry my shoes and walk in gumboots.
> 
> And they are so shiny with little buckles on the sides..


Send some down here Bella, is so dry even the weeds are dead.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

You can have it Holland. 

This is such a diverse country. Queensland and northern NSW have more rain than we could ever want & you are dry where you are.


----------



## itskaren (Dec 28, 2011)

Nothing!


----------

